# Heresies on the Heidelcast



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 25, 2010)

Error and heresy have always been popular but it hasn’t always been popular to confront them. Martin Downes, however, has consistently provided us with an excellent example of how to face error well, graciously, charitably but also with courage and conviction.

Martin is minister of Christ Church Deeside in North Wales, he is a writer, editor of the _Foundations_ theological journal and proprietor of Against Heresies. 

We’re talking today about his book, _Risking the Truth_. It’s a series of interviews with leading evangelical and Reformed pastors, writers, and theologians on the question of how to confront error.

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/25-april-2010-with-martin-downes.mp3


----------



## bouletheou (Apr 25, 2010)

Step One: Grow a very thick skin.


----------

